# Sticky  REVIEW: Octave (Orlando, Florida)



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Octave
805 Cherry St
Winter Park, Fl 32789
Ph: 407-697-2317
Octave : Orlando and Central Florida source for high end car audio
Octave - Automotive - Winter Park, FL | Facebook 

Owner : Russ Balazs
Installer: Russ Balazs

My experience with Russ has been extremely positive. I met Russ a couple years ago when I needed a new box for my single Esotar 1200 sub. I was very satisfied. A couple of months later I decided to redo my install and enlisted his help. The first thing he did was rewrap my headliner in Alcantara. And from there we installed a full DynAudio/Tru system in my car. Me and Russ shared the same passion for SQ and attention to detail. At the time Russ had been working on cars for 15 years and during some of that time worked with Dave "Fishman" Riveria. You can tell Russ has the experience, is extremely talented and knows his craft. 

Over the past couple of years we’ve become great friends. I highly recommend him to anybody that’s looking for quality work at a reasonable price. 

Here’s some pics of the first build log
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nstall-gallery/91545-2005-530i-build-log.html


























































Current Build log (Brax/Dynaudio)
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...uild-log-take-2-project-individual-v-2-a.html

Other fine work from Octave
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...all-gallery/129394-simple-tacoma-install.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...lery/129890-07-tahoe-alcantara-dash-wrap.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum.../123571-nissan-gtr-escort-9500ci-install.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...l-gallery/123575-bmw-750il-focal-mosconi.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...enz-s550-rainbow-audio-german-excellence.html
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...2012-range-rover-passport-9500ci-install.html


----------



## Low_e_Red (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Octave (Orlando, Florida)*

I remember this from SBN a couple years ago in the Dyn booth. I stopped and talked with Russ for about 20 minutes. Good, solid guy that knows how to not only talk the talk but walk it too. I really recommend this guy based on his professionalism but also his install ability. He actually was able to get the texture on the pods to a perfect match to all the other plastic trim panels in the car. He is a prick for not telling me how to do it though... :laugh: 
Ryan


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Octave (Orlando, Florida)*

Wow, very nice and detailed work!!! Thanks!


----------



## falstaff (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Octave (Orlando, Florida)*

While I hadn't had any work done by Russ yet, I feel he is one of the best installers in central Florida.

I'm thrilled to have such a detail oriented guy willing to work on my not-so-fancy Taurus. 

His humble attitude speaks volumes in a town filled with first class hacks that think their shiit don't stink.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Octave (Orlando, Florida)*

Looks like some good work. 

I now know where to go when I need work, once I retire from my current job and go to work at Disney. lol.


----------



## seanarms (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Octave (Orlando, Florida)*



falstaff said:


> While I hadn't had any work done by Russ yet, I feel he is one of the best installers in central Florida.
> 
> I'm thrilled to have such a detail oriented guy willing to work on my not-so-fancy Taurus.
> 
> His humble attitude speaks volumes in a town filled with first class hacks that think their shiit don't stink.


Like you I am willing to wait my turn to avoid those hacks. I have seen a sample of his work over the past three months and I am amazed. I did not think anyone cared enough (in this area) to achieve that level of detail. 

At the ripe age of 39, I talk "old school" audio with Russ and I feel like I am twenty again. His history of the industry is amazing. **** he remembers Dr. Crankenstein!


----------

